
Away CEO Is Back, Just Weeks After Stepping Down - danielinoa
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/13/business/steph-korey-away.html
======
Traster
Even if the accusations were completely false (which seems unlikely) you've
got to feel for the new CEO. Hired in to wright the ship, taking the big step
up to CEO. Now the woman accused of being a terrible boss is going to be his
boss, he's basically been demoted and now he's going to be thrown into the
middle of this situation where there's clearly going to be animosity between
the founder and the employees who clearly want her gone.

